# Purple Cover: M-Edge, Oberon, JavoEdge...*Bought One*



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

I bought my mom a K2 for Christmas, and gave her one of my gently loved covers as a 'for now' deal. Well, it's been almost a month since Christmas and she hasn't gotten a new cover for it yet. Her favorite color is purple, so that's what I'm looking for as far as cover color goes. I was going to order a purple from m-edge, but it says that shipping will take 1 to 3 weeks, so they are not readily in stock. So, if you guys have any purple covers laying around, I'll be happy to take one off your hands! PM first if you can, I don't check this sub-category very often. It's likely I will forget I posted this.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

There is a M-edge purple cover listed on ebay.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

I checked eBay, didn't see it... ?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I have a purple Oberon ROH I might be willing to sell.  It's my favorite, but may be time for a change and I have a few other covers.  Should get rid of a few.
Make me an offer.  It's in perfect condition.
Paula ny


----------



## bkw (Jan 10, 2010)

I also wanted a purple m-edge, and was also put off by the one to three weeks. Still, I went ahead and ordered it, and lo, two _days_ later I got an email that it had shipped. (Hint: I did send MEdge an email asking, since it was in stock on their website, if they couldn't move it along... )


----------



## tashab (Apr 18, 2009)

Did you find a cover after all? I sent a message but didn't hear back.


----------

